# Acans- when do you feed it?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I recently purchased a green n purple Acan. I would love to start feeding him mysis and other goodies. Is there a particular time that you should feed it? a lot of people mention they feed it 20 mins after the daylights go out. Is there a reason for this?


(also, do you guys feed frogspawn? and if so, what do you feed it?)


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

that's usually when the tentacles come out... and after lights out there's less risk of fish stealing food from it. 

but uhh... usually when the tentacles are out you can feed it... or at least that's what I've been told....


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

My acans opened up the most in the morning.. also slightly after the lights went out...

But I dont provide schedule feedings, this isnt a retirement home im running.

Ill typically drop some food in the tank (mysis/cylopeeze) and let it simmer for about 10-20 minutes. Get a good response if you squirt some near the coral in question. When i get back everyone has their tentacle out waiting for food


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kweli said:


> But I dont provide schedule feedings, this isnt a retirement home im running.


definitely a great quote Kweli!

My acan is doing alright since I got him from Sea-U-Marine. I will try and feed him once i get a better baster.

Unfortunately, my frogspawn is not looking to good. I have him within 6 inches of PC lighting in my 29G biocube, with reasonable flow. It seems to be receding 

i know my calc was low @ 360 ppm. I did a waterchange and its now at 380. will do another WC shortly.

would the low calc be the cause of it receding?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

PACMAN said:


> Unfortunately, my frogspawn is not looking to good. I have him within 6 inches of PC lighting in my 29G biocube, with reasonable flow. It seems to be receding
> 
> i know my calc was low @ 360 ppm. I did a waterchange and its now at 380. will do another WC shortly.
> 
> would the low calc be the cause of it receding?


It could be the cause for sure. What is your Mg/Alk at? Also, move it down a bit - mid-level in your tank. If you are still using the stock bulbs, I would also recommend replacing the actinic with another 50/50 bulb.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I had a acan frag of one head. I gave up on target feeding it in few weeks. Now it has 12+ heads, a little slow but even without target feeding it is doing well. I just feed fishes in my tank.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

hah I fed it a pellett!!! was neat, but the novelty will wear off. I had to protect it against the thieving peppermint shrimp! i will just let it grow without direct feeding i think, like you. 


p.s. awesome tank Conix!


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

if you havent seem this, it is very cool....










in my tank my cleaner shrimps and hermits would steal all the mysis before the acan gets a chance to digest it.

source:


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

holy shit! That's insane, thanks for sharing that. I'd be scared it would try and digest my fingers!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, my cleaner shrimp would be ALL over that...

Which is why ive been trying to remove them since day 2 of their introduction


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah I fed my acan which will prob eb the last time for a while. it closed up and ate my pellet, then 1 min later, the asshole shrimp come fluttering along, and spread him open and stole his food


----------

